
On Blockchain, Intermediaries, and Hype - jaimebuelta
http://www.zkorman.com/blockchain.html
======
quantdev
I appreciate this article for its smart and cordial criticism, but as I've
pointed out before, the decentralization of currency enables the separation of
state from wealth, which will, for example, allow people in Venezuela or India
to exit their national currency and take control back from their oppressive
leaders. The world is already moving to digital cash (see India). The question
is whether we want this digital cash to be completely controlled by a central
bank or and oppressive leader and traceable by the government, or whether we
want this digital cash to be global and decentralized, shared by people of all
states.

If a person becomes a refugee, they can memorize their brain wallet and cross
the border, keeping their digital gold and wealth intact. This is an example
of a problem a centralized database cannot solve.

(these ideas originate from Andreas Antonopoulos)

~~~
justinfrankel
That's all great sounding in theory, but how exactly would someone in
Venezuela go about acquiring bitcoin?

~~~
quantdev
localbitcoins

They trade it person-to-person. Sure, it's hard and maybe risky, but it's also
risky to keep your wealth in Bolivars when inflation is double or triple-digit
percentages.

"Some use bitcoins to buy Amazon gift cards, then order goods and food on the
online store in the US and other countries, which can then be delivered by
courier to Venezuela – where supermarket shelves are frequently empty."[1]

[1][https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/16/venezuela...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/16/venezuela-
bitcoin-economy-digital-currency-bolivars)

------
chrispeel
The word "blockchain" can be used anarthrously [1] (without an article) as
this piece does, or with an article. I find that those who don't use the
article are marketing types and are less technical. Those who use an article
("the Ethereum blockchain") are typically technical, and are referring to a
specific blockchain. These 'arthrous' techies are less likely to be either
overboard with positive or overboard with negative comments about blockchain
technology. They recognize the technical flaws in particular blockchains and
the tech in general.

tldr; my inclination was to disregard Korman's post as soon as I saw
"Blockchain" without an article.

[1]
[http://www.thefreedictionary.com/anarthrous](http://www.thefreedictionary.com/anarthrous)

------
angusmacphail
I think this is a tonic in contrast to the current hype, if a bit over-bitter.
The larger problem that blockchain addresses, though, is, as quantdev alludes,
is a way for actors outside of a firm to collaborate at scales previously only
available to governments and (for some value of large) large firms.

In the parking car example, for instance, it is true that implementing a
system to do that requires only RFID and servers. This means that at one time
it was only plausible for Interstate System to use them, with the technology
cheapening to the point that parking garage operators install them. Blockchain
steps this down the next level allowing everyone using the system to also own
the system.

------
S410520
"In my view,... and it isn't going to bring about the end of intermediaries".

It already has for some or competes with others. If you pretend its not so you
are probably just another (paid) troll.

------
redm
Blockchain technology goes far beyond "currency" replacement. Most of the new
ICO's are using it for varied applications that benefit from its distributed
and verifying nature.

~~~
rspeer
Did you read the article? It didn't talk about currency replacement, and it's
about vacuous statements like the one you just made.

